# Pikeys



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone in the midlands watch the news about the Gypsys that have barracaded themselfs in digging trenches and filling them with diesel, Large calor gas bottles ect then setting them on fire.
Makes you sick 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/coventry_warwickshire/3396247.stm


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I fuckin hate Pikeys me [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

KILL THEM ALL!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Anyone in the midlands watch the news about the Gypsys that have barracaded themselfs in digging trenches and filling them with diesel, Large calor gas bottles ect then setting them on fire.
> Makes you sick
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/coventry_warwickshire/3396247.stm


What makes me mad is that the authorities pulled back. Should have told them there were speeding motorists in there...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Weld them into their 'caravans' and burn the fucking lot of them, they really are the scum of society.

There is a notorious group of them that sometimes come and 'settle' by the farm where my missus keeps her horses. The trouble and devestation they casue is unbelievable, and the police wont do anything about it becasue the pikeys move in on a friday afternoon when the council office has a half day, not enabling the police to get an eviction order until at least monday morning.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

wow if only everything was as black and white as just getting rid. You can't just judge these people as a whole because some some of them decide to plant themselves somewhere illegally and where they aren't wanted. 
I have two problems with this thread one is that some of these "pikeys" (not of the this thread but in somerset) I am related to and also because I personally have to be aware of people whom steal the breeds of dogs I favour (and mostly these are "pikeys").This does no one involved any good and also is a terrible advert for this forum and everyone whom uses it.

Whats the difference between this and a thread attacking a minority we feel we can't for being called a rascist?
Do it in private


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> wow if only everything was as black and white as just getting rid. You can't just judge these people as a whole because some some of them decide to plant themselves somewhere illegally and where they aren't wanted.
> I have two problems with this thread one is that some of these "pikeys" (not of the this thread but in somerset) I am related to and also because I personally have to be aware of people whom steal the breeds of dogs I favour (and mostly these are "pikeys").This does no one involved any good and also is a terrible advert for this forum and everyone whom uses it.
> 
> Whats the difference between this and a thread attacking a minority we feel we can't for being called a rascist?
> Do it in private


Huh? Perhaps you could ask some of your relatives who are "pikeys" how they can justify not paying any taxes? That's the real thing that pisses me off about these people. Or perhaps you can justify it for them? :-/


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Huh? Perhaps you could ask some of your relatives who are "pikeys" how they can justify not paying any taxes? That's the real thing that pisses me off about these people. Or perhaps you can justify it for them? :-/


For my relatives some do and , fair point some don't they tinker but I can see how the ever ending cycle of put downs does them no favours. Any reputation leads to yet more chances that do not arrise. I am not saying all are innocent, as IMHO not one of us are in anything, and I used to feel the same way but I am trying to distance myself from my emotions in order to see the real problem which in truth to me is inequality, and I have to express that this doesn't help at all. there will always be criminals even where equality rules as we are all individual. Doesn't make this right


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

The behaviour of the people mentioned in the opening post of this thread cannot be defended, no matter whether you call them pikeys or not.

They're wrong, and they're thugs.

I pay my taxes, I pay my mortgage to own my little piece of England where I can do what I please.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

I have yet to see a 'gyppo', as we call them in this area, who does not leave a trail of theft, vandalism and rubbish behind them. When you meet some and visit their vans on an individuial basis some of them can be the nicest people in the world but, after you have left, the rubbish piles up again and sweet sounding platitudes are the order of the day to your face with swear words to your back.
Whilst I agree they may exist I have yet to find one that does not lie and steal as readily as water flows downhill.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

i fucking hate pikeys

burn every filthy fucking one of them


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

> For my relatives some do and , fair point some don't they tinker but I can see how the ever ending cycle of put downs does them no favours. Any reputation leads to yet more chances that do not arrise. I am not saying all are innocent, as IMHO not one of us are in anything, and I used to feel the same way but I am trying to distance myself from my emotions in order to see the real problem which in truth to me is inequality, and I have to express that this doesn't help at all. there will always be criminals even where equality rules as we are all individual. Doesn't make this right


Unfortunately it's the Sun readers view of the world in which everything *is* black and white. If we have never met with someone or not experienced something then we find it very easy to form an opinion. All travellers are dirty tax dodging scum. All Germans are humourless sun bed stealing b*stards. All asylum seekers are economic migrants trying to steal our jobs and plunder our social security system. All Arabs are terrorists. :-/


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> wow if only everything was as black and white as just getting rid. You can't just judge these people as a whole because some some of them decide to plant themselves somewhere illegally and where they aren't wanted.


Yes you can - no-one likes a pikey.



> I have two problems with this thread one is that some of these "pikeys" (not of the this thread but in somerset) I am related to and also because I personally have to be aware of people whom steal the breeds of dogs I favour (and mostly these are "pikeys").


Firstly, I'd keep quiet about the relatives if I were you - you're unlikely to get sympathy here so why bother bringing it up?

Secondly, I'm not sure quiet what you mean by the other point. You have to be personally aware of them? Do you mean you don't want to stir them up?



> This does no one involved any good and also is a terrible advert for this forum and everyone whom uses it.
> 
> Whats the difference between this and a thread attacking a minority we feel we can't for being called a rascist?
> Do it in private


Completely different. They are not a 'race' - pikeys refers to people who live in caravans on private (but not their own) land who don't pay taxes and sell pegs.

People who don't do this are travellers. Hence no racism - simply classification.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> wow if only everything was as black and white as just getting rid. You can't just judge these people as a whole because some some of them decide to plant themselves somewhere illegally and where they aren't wanted.
> I have two problems with this thread one is that some of these "pikeys" (not of the this thread but in somerset) I am related to and also because I personally have to be aware of people whom steal the breeds of dogs I favour (and mostly these are "pikeys").This does no one involved any good and also is a terrible advert for this forum and everyone whom uses it.
> 
> Whats the difference between this and a thread attacking a minority we feel we can't for being called a rascist?
> Do it in private


KCTT makes a very fair and valid point here. Â

Aside from the Bob Monkhouse adage about "Why don't travellers travel more?", Â implying that a significant majority spend more time _not _ travelling than travelling, the real question is whether there is a place for that culture in modern Britain. Â No matter how ancient the romany traditions, times have moved on. Â

There seems to be no place for pikeys to have their lifestyle accomodated and they are seen as net takers and problem causers, rather than net contributors to wider society.

Someone needs to bite the bullet and either declare the pikey way redundant, or just legistlate that local authorities *must* provide permanent land for them to stay on, based on some demographics. Â That way we might actually start to see a contribution and planning laws etc could be more rigoouslt enforced.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Someone needs to bite the bullet and either declare the pikey way redundant, or just legistlate that local authorities *must* provide permanent land for them to stay on, based on some demographics. Â That way we might actually start to see a contribution and planning laws etc could be more rigoouslt enforced.


I'm sorry but why should these 'people' (and i use the term in the loosest sense, more like animals), be given special land to live on. They have no morals or standards or any sort of respect for life, hence why every 'site' they live on turns into a waste dumping site.

They are the scum and dregs of society and something must be done to stop them. Everywhere they go, crime goes up. They have no hygene and live like animals.

Let me tell you a small story. I mentioned in my previous post about my missus's horses which are kept on a farm near a common which is often frequented by travellers. The farm owner has had his farmhouse burgled on EVERY occasion these pikeys have arrived. The police know it is them , but they cannot do anything because they have no NI or anything to identify them. Well, the last time the pikeys were here, they came down to the farm as per usual wanting Water, so Mike told them to politely use the tap at the end of the yard and to leave, also warning that if they came on his dooorstep or near his house again he would drive his big digger right into one of their vans. The next morning he woke and went down the stables to find a horse had been dragged into the field, its legs bound together and pushed over and broken glass scattered all around the horse!

Why this scum should be given any sort of special treatment is beyond me. It will come from taxpayers money over and over again(they will wreck every site)and is just an extra expense that can be put to use elsewhere.

Weld them into their caravans and fucking burn them, its the only way.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> weld them into there caravans and fucking burn them, its the only way


Don't hold back Vek  :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What astounds me, is the fact some of these 'people' go and purchase big great 4 x 4 cars, brand new, which are very very expensive, with heaps of notes in their hands too Â :. Â Where on earth do they get this kind of money to justify this along with living in a caravan aswell?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Where on earth do they get this kind of money


i don't think you need to be Einstein to work that one out... pay fuck all to society and steal.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> i don't think you need to be Einstein to work that one out... pay fuck all to society and steal.


Well I was kind of speaking metophorically . Maybe they also carry out armed robberies on post offices' aswell :


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Well I was kind of speaking metophorically Â . Â Maybe they also carry out armed robberies on post offices' aswell Â :


Do you mean you were being rhetorical? Or sarcastic? I don't see the metaphor. 

IMO, the gypsy way of life was made redundant years ago with the advent of the welfare state. There is absolutely no place for them in modern day society. As for the possibility of putting aside some land for them to live on, well where would you propose? Nobody would want them anywhere near them, and I emphasise with Kev's comments - anyone who has had experience of living near one of their "camps" has a bad story to tell. I would be outraged if taxpayers' money was used to support them.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Pikeys = Chavscum;

Travellers = lazy, thieving scum;

Gypsies = if they are genuine ethnic gypsies (Romany) and not either of the above lead a traditionally nomadic lifestyle.

In Germany, genuine gypsies are exempt from paying taxes as a compensation for their suffering at the hands of the Nazis during the second world war.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

About a mile outside the village we used to live there wa a perminant caravan site for travellers... in the 6 years we lived in the village I can't recall a single incident that was blaimed on them.

There's also a perminant travellers caravan site in the industrial estate in Hemel Hempstead where I work - I used to pass the entrance to it twice a day for 5 years until we moved... I was always worried that a stone, brick etc would be thrown at me as I passed... nothing ever happened.

About 3 years ago the carpark at work was invaded by travellers - they stayed for about 2 weeks until we had the Police move them on, we had break ins, damage to the site and had to hire a specialised cleaning company to clear up the foul mess that was left behind.

The moral of this story is that there are good and bad in every group of people.. stereotyping isn't constructive... but is easy to do. After all, we're all hairdressers aren't we ??


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> About a mile outside the village we used to live there wa a perminant caravan site for travellers... in the 6 years we lived in the village I can't recall a single incident that was blaimed on them.
> 
> There's also a perminant travellers caravan site in the industrial estate in Hemel Hempstead where I work - I used to pass the entrance to it twice a day for 5 years until we moved... I was always worried that a stone, brick etc would be thrown at me as I passed... nothing ever happened.
> 
> ...


Fair point, but I bet even the best of them didn't pay taxes. And that's what really gets me wound up.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Fair point, but I bet even the best of them didn't pay taxes. And that's what really gets me wound up.


Gotta agree with you on that point.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh cormee me laaaaddddddd, leeemmmmme read ya paaaaams meee lurvvvvs ;D ;D .


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Anyone want their drive mac'd? :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Anyone want their drive mac'd? Â :


No but I'll take some Lucky Heather - if she's any good ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> No but I'll take some Lucky Heather - if she's any good ;D


Eww you dunno where she's been ;D har har har ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Do you mean you were being rhetorical? Or sarcastic?
> 
> I don't see the metaphor.





> I emphasise with Kev's comments


Do you mean you empathise with? I don't see any *emphasis* ;D



I'll be getting my coat about now.....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> No but I'll take some Lucky Heather - if she's any good ;D


Hmm, you live in a caravan with 36 kids, you have no teeth and smell of fish... How lucky can it be????


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Never thought it would get this much attention 
Maybe the title could of been less generlising.
The reason for the post was the fact that these Gypsys in Nuneaton couldn't see they were doing wrong by filling trenches with Gas bottles, diesel, and other items that could cause serious injury to public,Police,Bayliffs ect
Infact they were of the opinion that if some one did get hurt or even killed was tuff and couldn't give a dam.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTOC should become a political party, run for government on the basis of the comment here.

Would be the best British Government we've had for decades ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

In every walk of life there is good and bad, having said that, all of the pikeys/gippos whatever you want to call them that i've come across over the years have caused nothing but mayhem and trouble. If you go to any camp site anywhere in the country the chances are that not one car/van will be taxed, have any form of insurance and more than likely it will not have a valid MOT, unless it's some new 4 x 4 :
If I happen to see a new campsite within a 3 mile radius of my house, it's only a matter of time before there is something about it in the local paper along with the pictures of filth/litter and the usual reports of property being burgled/vandalism the list goes on.The vast majority of these people contribute nothing to society, and as a result it's us poor law obiding citizens who end up paying for them in some way, either through higher local taxes or through higher insurance premiums in some form.

Another point worth thinking about........

I wonder how many of them actually worry about getting a speeding ticket after being flashed by a speed camera :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think Bricktop had the right idea


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I think Bricktop had the right idea Â


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I hate pikeys to 

I have been unfortunate enough to have had quite a few runnins with them in my life.. you gotta be carefull with the fuckers :-/


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

there are people worse than pikeys the fucking council that sold them the land in the first place now they are fuckwits.
and they rob you more than fucking pikeys ever will i pay the local council nearly 3 fucking grand a year. :-/


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Do you mean you empathise with? I don't see any *emphasis* Â ;D
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting my coat about now.....


Doh - good spot. I walked straight into that one! :-[


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Cant say I've ever seen well behaved 'travellers', but thats just my experiences

Only pikeys i've seen around here are those that come with the fair or those that bully their way onto either private land or council property leaving the place looking like some kind of soiled nappy hell on earth

The fuckers dont pay into our society, refuse to obey its laws or take part in it in anyway, yet they cost us hundreds of thousands to clear up after them or put up barricades so they cant get in, not to mention the dead pets and stolen goods that always coincide with their arrival

going on my experiences, i stand by the now oft-used statement - i fucking hate pikeys

now, to coin a phrase, i'm somewhere to the right of genghis kahn on this, i agree with Kev, burn the fuckers, they're the most awful kind of people in this country


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> .... i agree with Kev, burn the fuckers, they're the most awful kind of people in this country


I take it missed Tower Block Dreams on BBC3 last night?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/tv/towerblockdreams_eps.shtml

It was very sad, upsetting and anger-inducing in equal parts. That these people even exist, completely relieves Gypos of the lowest of low Title.

Basically they are all anarchic chavy neddy drug dealers with zero social skills and little hope and prospects, yet of cuorse they are all breeding the future generations. they don't seem to speak english either. :-/

Compelling TV though. One of the best docu's on for quite a while. It was almost surreal funny in a 'People Like Us way'.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The only gypsy I know of was absolutely loaded and a complete mentalist to boot.

He also killed a friend of mine - stabbed him through the heart - and disappeared.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Doh - good spot. I walked straight into that one! :-[


Lol.

If only my comments were anywhere as near as sharp as my occasional ability to find fault :, I should also know better than to throw stones from the glass houses I habitually frequent .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

*CRASH, TINKLE*

Who threw that? ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> I take it missed Tower Block Dreams on BBC3 last night? Â
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/tv/towerblockdreams_eps.shtml
> 
> ...


Its reverse Darwinism, as provided by the welfare state.

(that might invite a few returning projectiles )


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

sorry have to agree with the first post...
whats with the hassle you get in towns over ..
"lucky 'ever" (translated lucky heather) yer right as bloody lucky as my ass, its been hand picked from the downs/farmland and welll... why do people actually pay them... its such a con... they intimidate.

what was funny as i actually took one from them and carried on walking they kicked up such shouting match in the street until i said well u niked it yourself so how can it be stealin...at which point i just kelp walkin....they gave up .... i felt better though!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> sorry have to agree with the first post...
> whats with the hassle you get in towns over ..
> "lucky 'ever" Â (translated lucky heather) Â yer right as bloody lucky as my ass, its been hand picked from the downs/farmland and welll... why do people actually pay them... its such a con... they intimidate.
> 
> what was funny as i actually took one from them and carried on walking they kicked up such shouting match in the street until i said well u niked it yourself so how can it be stealin...at which point i just kelp walkin....they gave up .... i felt better though!!


Ever read 'Thinner' by Stephen King?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> TTOC should become a political party, run for government on the basis of the comment here.
> 
> Would be the best British Government we've had for decades ;D


LOL!

TTOC as the Government .... brillant idea! I'm sure within a year all this countries problems would be sorted out Â 

So who would be in the cabinet, and who's up for PM?

I'd vote GaryC for PM, JampoTT as the Chancellor, Â KMP for home affairs with Vlastan as a minister of culture Â : 
:-/ No, maybe he'd be best at foreign relations Â 

Abi would be good for schools Â ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

;D


----------

